
A Researcher Has Come Up with a Mathematical Model for a Viable Time Machine - bootload
https://pionic.org/a-researcher-has-come-up-with-a-mathematical-model-for-a-viable-time-machine
======
bootload
Paper here: _" Traversable Achronal Retrograde Domains in Spacetime"_ ~
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14236095](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14236095)

